# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  All tools for karma

## Liis

Before you say that it's common knowledge, yes, probably. But I still like to post in hope someone have missed it, so they could take part of it and save a couple silvers.

So, we all need tools, and the good ones cost us like 4s. While gold might be of short supply for some, usually karma is not. 

Go to Lion's Arch, at the weaponsmith station, talk to the Master Weaponsmith. She sells, in 2nd tab, all the kits and tools for karma.

----------


## psolarxis

yea, this is a good tip for saving a few silvers especially now that karma can't be converted into gold. I already knew this, but I'm sure alot of people didn't.

----------


## kindbudz

save your 550k karma for legendary!

----------


## KcBlack

Great tip and how I made my mystic forge sets the first time. I honestly believe it will take me 10x as much to get the gold needed for my legendary compared to the karma so I'd rather spend karma before gold haha. But I'm no pro on the TP so everyone is different  :Smile:  Go supply runs and WvW domination!

----------

